# prices on this



## abs111999 (Oct 29, 2019)

about the 
*Fiskars Iso Core 8 lb Maul 36 Inch, 751110-1003 *
can I get this for 35$....? at Walmart?
can I get it shipped online for 40??


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## full chizel (Oct 29, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> View attachment 769369



But can you get that shirt for 35$....? at Walmart?
can I get it shipped online for 40??


----------



## ironman_gq (Oct 31, 2019)

Found mine at Walmart, didn't care to remember what the price was so it wasn't out of line.


----------

